# S110 MDI-Betrieb Momenten-Begrenzung



## Ralle (15 März 2017)

Ich hab einen S110, den ich im MDI-Betrieb fahre. D.h. ich gebe Position, geschwindigkeit und Beschleunigung über die SPS vor, Starte den Positioniervorgang und bekomme eine Rückmeldung.
Dabei habe ich eine horizontale und eine vertikale Achse. Ein Greifer mit Teil wird in mehreren Verfahrbewegungen ans Ziel gebracht und muß dabei an 2 Hindernissen "vorbeigefädelt" werden.
Nun kann es passieren, dass das Teil nicht korrekt im Greifer sitzt oder später, beim Absetzen nicht auf den dfür vorgesehen Dorn paßt. Das *kann *dazu führen, daß z.B der Zahnriemen überspringt. Wenn das passiert, fahre ich natürlich vertikal auf eine falsche Position zurück und bleibe anschließend mit der horizontalen Achse am nächsten Hindernis hängen. Das verursacht Schaden und Stillstandszeiten wegen der dann anfallenden Reparatur und Neuausrichtung der Achsen.

Kann ich hier irgendwie das Moment ders horizontalen Handlings begrenzen, so daß die Kräfte nicht so groß werden, um Schaden anzurichten.
Schätze aber, das Handling wird dann entsprechend weicher und damit auch langsamer, evtl. wird die Regelung zu weich?


----------



## Knaller (15 März 2017)

Moin
Das Drehmoment kann reduziert werden.    Normal einen guten Bewegungsablauf aufzeichnen den höchsten Drehmomentpunkt +20% als Begrenzung eingeben.     Schleppfehlerüberwachung sehr genau einstellen.   

Zahnreihen springt über  schlecht eingestellte Mechanik

Normal sollte ein Zahnriemen eine Umschlingung von 180 haben.   Ansonsten eine Gegenrolle einsetzen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2017)

Ich hab das mal umgesetzt.
Momentenbegrenzung auf ca. 1/4 des alten Wertes und den Schleppabstand konnte ich von 1000 LU auf 40 runternehmen. Mal sehen, ob mir das im Fehlerfall weiterhilft.


----------



## Knaller (15 März 2017)

Moin
Die Vertikal Achse würde ich optimieren.  Ich kenne bei Bosch Rexroth  den Schleppfehlerfreien Fahrbetrieb.   Da hab ich für Lader die Schleppfehler Überwachung sehr scharf eingestellt      Wird das Werkstück nicht richtig gepackt oder kann nicht richtig sauber ohne "Anecken" ab gelegt werden  spricht die Überwachung an 

Regt die Einrichter und Mechaniker auf.   Führt aber zu einer ordentlichen Mechanik.     




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zako (15 März 2017)

Was spricht gegen Verfahrsaetze?
Dort kann man mit Fahren auf Festanschlag fahren und direkt ein Klemmmoment vorgeben


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2017)

Verfahrsätze nutze ich kaum noch. Zudem hab ich ein Magazin mit ca. 120 Positionen, die Positionen rechne ich über Zeile und Spalte aus.
Wo soll der Festanschlag sein, ich kann nitgends auf einen Festanschlag fahren oder verstehe ich das etwas falsch?


----------



## zako (15 März 2017)

Du solltest eigentlich den Bereich kennen wo Du Deinen Klemmbereich erwartest.
Aber in MDI kannst z.B. auch per Zusatzdaten eine Momentengrenzenskalierung übertragen

Dann gibt man eine Position vor wo der Greifer spätetestens gegriffen haben muss.Jetzt kommt noch das Nachfuehren ins Spiel

Man kann z.B. noch mal einen Positionierauftrag hinterher schicken der kurz nach der Klemmposition liegt.

Dadurch startet beim zurueckpositionieren die Achse sofort und mit gewünschter Beschleunigung.


----------



## Knaller (15 März 2017)

Moin
Eine zyklisch Einstellung vom benötigen Drehmoment ist auch eine Möglichkeit um das Zahnriemen Springen zu vermeiden. 
Ist aber wieder Softwaretechnisch aufwendig .    
Ich persönliche mag den Schleppfehlerfreien Betrieb.    Mit Ruckbegrenzung 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knaller (15 März 2017)

Moin
Da ich die Siemens Regler nicht kenne.  Was ist LU ?  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2017)

Schleppfehlerfrei hab ich einen Siemens-Servo noch nie hinbekommen, wie genau sollte das gehen? Ich hab den schon recht ordentlich optimiert, denke ich. Die Vertikalachse hat max 17 LU, das wären dann bei dieser Achse 0,034mm. (das mit den LU bei Siemens ist aber auch immer ein Gehirnspagat, dazu bin ich echt zu alt ;-) ) Aber ein Spezialist, der das häufiger macht kann da sicher noch mehr rausholen.

LU = Length Unit, Siemens rechnet die Geberstrichzahl immer darauf um. Die Hilfe, die Siemens dazu bietet (im Starter) ist kryptisch genug, um einen vollkommen zu verwirren. Bei meiner Vertikalachse müßte eine LU = 0,002mm entsprechen.


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2017)

@zako

Ich galube, du hast mich falsch verstanden.
Ich habe eine Vertikal- und eine Horizontalachse (Servos).
Die müssen rel. eng um Hindernisse fahren. Es kommt vor, das das Teil im Greifer daran hängenbleibt. Dann knallt es ordentlich.
Meine Frage ist, wie kann ich in diesem Falle am schnellsten mitbekommen, das ich hänge (Schleppabstand) und wie kann ich von vorn herein mt möglichst wenig Kraft fahren.

Nachtrag: Bei Festo-Servos hab ich das schon gemacht, da kann ich direkt das max. Moment begrenzen. Das ging soweit, dass ich bei einer Vertikalachse beim Senken kaum noch Moment brauchte, man konnte die Achse mit der Hand anhalten. Da kam im Falle eines Teileproblems nichts zu Schaden.


----------



## Knaller (15 März 2017)

Moin
Ich versuche bei solchen Bewegungen das Anfahren mit einer Ruckbegrenzung zu verschleifen.   Das Begrenzt den Anfahrstrom , das System fährt sanfter.  
Es gibt dann auch nicht "Schläge" ins System.    Das System verliert im ersten Moment Zykluszeit.   Aber man kann die Beschleunigung erhöhen.    Viele sind im ersten Moment verwundert.   Zeigt man den Stromverlauf (Drehmoment) wundern sich alle


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zako (15 März 2017)

Dann kannst Du doch mit Drehmomentreduzierung arbeiten.
Also zyklisch die Drehmomentskalierung übertragen


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2017)

zako schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du doch mit Drehmomentreduzierung arbeiten.
> Also zyklisch die Drehmomentskalierung übertragen



Ja, ich hab erstmal den einfachen Weg genommen und über den Starter das Drehmoment runtergenommen, also fest. Welche Vorteile hätte denn die zyklische Übertragung, außer, dass ich diese sicherlich über das die SPS einstellbar machen könnte?


----------



## Knaller (15 März 2017)

Moin
Vorteil.  Du fährst nicht soviel zu Schrott [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41] 
Und die Schrauber haben weniger zutun 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2017)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> Vorteil.  Du fährst nicht soviel zu Schrott [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]
> Und die Schrauber haben weniger zutun
> 
> ...



Na ja, das hab ich ja hoffentlich schon mit der festen Momentbegrenzung hinbekommen.
Wenns dann einstellbar werden muß, dann wird es zyklisch übertragen.


----------



## Knaller (15 März 2017)

Moin

Ralle das ist alles Geschmacksache 

Ich hatte letzten Sommer auch so eine Anwendung.  Zylinderköpfe in eine Messstation fahren.   Von Transportpalette holen in Die Messmaschine und dann wieder ablegen.    Da war die Aufnahme am Greifer nicht sauber ein gestellt und die Paletten wurden nicht richtig geklemmt.   Da hab ich auch das Drehmoment soweit wie möglich runter gedreht.   Damit nicht jedesmal die Mechaniker ran mussten.   Nach 1 Woche. Dauerbetrieb kam es zu Problem weil der Antrieb wegen der Sch...... Mechanik immer schön Schleppfehler gemeldet hat.     Kunde mehr Drehmoment gefordert.   Hab ich gemacht beim nächsten Crash wegen ungenauer Palettenposition hats geknallt und die Schrauber haben 2Stunden gebraucht alles wieder in die Gänge zukriegen.    


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zako (15 März 2017)

Ralle schrieb:


> Welche Vorteile hätte denn die zyklische Übertragung, außer, dass ich diese sicherlich über das die SPS einstellbar machen könnte?



... evtl. gibt es ja Gründe dass Du prinzipbedingt höhere Momente brauchst:

- beim Beschleunigen / Verzögern
- Heben oder Senken
- Bereiche mit anderer Reibung
- ...


Noch eleganter geht es, wenn Du eine S7-1500 hast. Was ich bislang als Feedback erhalten habe ist z.B. dass sich viele mit der zentralen Motioncontrol - Architektur (steuerungsseitig) leichter tun (z.B. SI- Einheiten, man bleibt in der SIMATIC - Umgebung, recht einfache Programmierung, Systemmeldungen, ...).
Wer z.B. schon mit SIMOTION gearbeitet hat, kennt z.B. den "Achs-FB". Den gibt es auch für die S7-1500:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ch/de/view/48816191
Dort steht z.B.:
"Für die SIMATIC Achs-Ansteuerung werden folgende Funktionalitäten über die Systemfunktionalität hinaus angeboten:


*Bewegen einer Achse mit Kraft- bzw. Momentenreduzierung mit/ohne Festanschlagserkennung*
... "
Normallerweise nutze ich die TO´s mit einen SINAMICS S120 (z.B. wegen DSC). Wie es mit dem S110 geht, müsste man mal ausprobieren (entweder Telegramm 102 nehmen oder Telegramm 105 applikativ nachbauen).


----------



## Ralle (30 April 2019)

zako schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du doch mit Drehmomentreduzierung arbeiten.
> Also zyklisch die Drehmomentskalierung übertragen



Ich wärme das noch einmal auf, weil ich noch einmal eine ähnliche Bewegungsaufgabe habe und die Kontrukteur die Mechanik schützen will.

@Zako

1.
Kannst vdu mit sagen, welchen Parameter ich das am Besten zyklisch übertrage, für eine Drehmomentenreduzierung?
Ich möchte beim heben und senken einer Achse unterschiedliche Momente vorgeben (in Prozent würde reichen, ja nachdem).
Ich hab zwar nun eine 1500-er, aber insgesamt 12 Antriebe. Daher nutze ich weiterhin den SinaPos-Baustein mit Telegramm 111 zur Positionierung, das klappt ja problemlos und mein Baustein dafür ist vorhanden und kann genutzt werden. Nun würde ich aber gertne noch das Moment begrenzen können.

2.
Auch mit dem Sinapos und Telegramm 111 habe ich ja ein Bit "Fahren auf Festanschlag". Wie genau verhält sich der Antrieb, wenn ich das setze und dann auf den Anschlag fahre?
Kommt irgendwann ein Schleppabstandsfehler, kommt ein Done, wenn das Moment erreicht ist oder der Antrieb blockiert oder was kommt da zurück?


----------



## Heinileini (30 April 2019)

Ralle schrieb:


> Schleppfehlerfrei hab ich einen Siemens-Servo noch nie hinbekommen, wie genau sollte das gehen?


"Schleppfehler-frei", wenn man per "Regler" positioniert? Der Schleppfehler ist die RegelAbweichung und ein Regler mit ohne RegelAbweichung ist so eine Art Perpetuum Mobile: gibt es nicht. 
Vorsteuerung? Na ja, setzt natürlich voraus, dass das Verhalten des Systems detailliert bekannt ist, um in die nahe Zukunft vorausschauen zu können.
Aber ist das denn der Fall, wenn das Werkstück mal etwas schief gegriffen wird??? "Schleppfehler-frei" ist doch genau das, was im FehlerFall (Kollision) vermieden werden soll - das Ansteigen des Schleppfehlers ist doch neben dem Anstieg des Stroms das primäre ErkennungsMerkmal einer Kollision.
Schleppfehler tunlichst und möglichst klein halten sicherlich, aber "SchleppFehler-frei" klingt mir irgendwie nach Realitäts-fernem VerkaufsArgument.

Edit:
Sorry, mir wird gerade bewusst, dass ich bei "SchleppFehler" den "SchleppAbstand" im Sinne hatte. Von SchleppFehler spricht man ja erst, wenn der SchleppAbstand eine vorgegebene Grenze überschreitet.


----------



## Ralle (30 April 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> "Schleppfehler-frei", wenn man per "Regler" positioniert? Der Schleppfehler ist die RegelAbweichung und ein Regler mit ohne RegelAbweichung ist so eine Art Perpetuum Mobile: gibt es nicht.
> Vorsteuerung? Na ja, setzt natürlich voraus, dass das Verhalten des Systems detailliert bekannt ist, um in die nahe Zukunft vorausschauen zu können.
> Aber ist das denn der Fall, wenn das Werkstück mal etwas schief gegriffen wird??? "Schleppfehler-frei" ist doch genau das, was im FehlerFall (Kollision) vermieden werden soll - das Ansteigen des Schleppfehlers ist doch neben dem Anstieg des Stroms das primäre ErkennungsMerkmal einer Kollision.
> Schleppfehler tunlichst und möglichst klein halten sicherlich, aber "SchleppFehler-frei" klingt mir irgendwie nach Realitäts-fernem VerkaufsArgument.



Frag Bosch-Rexroth


----------



## Ralle (30 April 2019)

Hab die Momentenbegrenzung erst einmal hinbekommen.

Parameter p1552 und p1554 als Zusatzwerte in den zyklischen Datenaustausch und dann entsprechend normiert (100% = 4000hex).
Damit kann ich zumindest mal mit einem 2,2kw-Servo eine kleine Pappverpackung max. 5 mm zusammendrücken, dann geht der Servo in Störung, was ja auch so sein soll. 

@zako
kann man das so lassen oder gibt es noch eine bessere Möglichkeit?


----------



## zako (30 April 2019)

Hallo Ralle,

es gibt p1545, der wird schon vom EPos versorgt. Damit wird die Fehlermeldung "Motor blockiert F7900 ?" unterdrückt. Man macht das dann mit *Verfahrsätze und "Fahren auf Festanschlag". *Oder eben mit p2175 und p2177 arbeiten (mit 0 kann man den Fehler auch vermeiden).

Du willst evtl. ein Verhalten wie bei Verwendung wie beim Hochlaufgeber, wo man die HLG- Intensität p1145 einstellen kann?

Ich hatte mir das mal für den EPos gebaut, indem ich mittels dem Technologieregler das Drehmoment verglichen habe und den Geschwindigkeitoverride reduziert habe. Anbei zwei Screenshots mit möglichen Einstellungen (soweit ich mich jetzt erinnere, habe ich es wie folgt gemacht - war ein S120, sollte aber mit dem S110 auch funktionieren).







r2050[4] ist der Geschwindigkeitsoverride
r2050[12] waere jetzt das Drehmoment auf dem ich vergleichen möchte und falls es erreicht wird, wird der Geschwindigkeitsoverride an p2646 reduziert


Aber so wie ich jetzt Deine Applikation verstehe, wird das Drehmoment schlagartig ansteigen so dass diese Variante für Dich nicht schnell genug reagieren könnte (zumindest wenn die Verzögerungsrampe vom EPos relative lang ist.


----------



## Ralle (1 Mai 2019)

@Zako
Danke für die Infos.
Ich hab es wohl nicht dazugeschrieben, jetzt hab ich tatsächlich einen S120 mit CU310.

Ich muß 3 Dinge mit einigen der Servos ausführen können.

1. Ganz normales Positionieren. (SinaPos und MDI, kein Problem)
2. Positionieren mit reduziertem Moment (Momentan über p1552, p1554 im Echtzeitkanal gelöst, als Versuch) --> kann man damit beim ganz normalen positionieren das Moment reduzieren? In Meinem Versuch hat es geklappt, aber ich bin mit noch nicht sicher, was genau obere und untere Momentgrenze bedeutet. Ist das Moment zu gering eingestellt, geht der Servo mit Error in Stop.
3. Fahren auf Festanschlag, möglichst mit einstellbarem Moment, bei Erreichen des Festanschlags Position prüfen. Das muß ich morgen über das EPOS-Bit noch testen. Ich geh davon aus, dass bei Fahren auf Festanschlag ein Schleppfehler unterdrückt wird, muß das aber auch noch einmal testen.

3. dient u.a. auch dazu, einen vertikalen Servo bis zum blockieren zu heben (reduziertes Moment, wegen der Kräfte), um in dieser Positiion den Absolutwert z.B. auf 0 setzen zu können. (Absolutwert setzen funktioniert schon über den Parameterkanal) 

PS. Was bedeutet denn eigentlich genau obere und untere Drehmomentgrenze. Ich finde in der Hilfe einfach keine richtige Erklärung dafür. Ist das z.B. beim Vorwärtsfahren ein Min- und Max-Wert, in dem sich das Moment bewegen soll, oder ist die obere Momentgrenze für das Vorwärtsfahren und die untere Momentgrenze für das Rückwärtsfahren gedacht?


----------



## Ralle (1 Mai 2019)

Ah, für ein Frage habe ich die Antwort gefunden:



> *Obere / untere Momentengrenzen*
> Es wirken die Momentengrenzen für die positive und negative Momentenrichtung.



An Hand des Diagramms konnte man auch sehen, das die obere Drehmomentbegrenzung mit Vorzeichen +, die untere mit Vorzeichen - wirkt, also ist es wohl für die jeweilige Bewegungsrichtung gedacht.


----------



## zako (1 Mai 2019)

zu 1.)  
zu 2.) Eigentlich ist da die Betriebsart Verfahrsätze mit Fahren auf Festanschlag gedacht. Aber mit MDI ist man eben sehr flexibel. Von daher nutzen viele Anwender die Betriebsart auch mit Drehmomentbegrenzung.
Das Zuziehen des Drehmoments allein reicht in MDI nicht. Der Interpolator fährt auf seine Zielposition. Wenn man nun die Schleppabstandsgrenze entsprechend hoch stellt, passiert beim Anfahren des Festanschlags nun nichts (wenn man den Motor blockiert - Fehler aushebelt (z.B. p2175 / p2177)). 
Die Herausforderung ist eher das Herausfahren. Wenn man wieder mit voller Beschleunigung + Geschwindigkeit rausfährt, ist der Geschwindigkeitssollwert ggf. schon wieder recht hoch wenn der Sollwert nun am Istwert vorbei fährt, würde man die Achse "mitreisen".
Ich habe es schon so gemacht, dass ich da nochmal als Lagesollwert den Lageistwert vorgebe und erstmal wieder zurückpositioniere.
Aber wenn die Achse gerade eh schon steht, könnte man ja auch MDI abwählen und kurz mal die Lagereglerfreigabe über p2550 (p2549 ?) wegnehmen und wiedergeben. Dann würde zumindest der Lagesollwert dem -istwert sofort nachgeführt werden (habe ich jetzt auch noch nicht probiert, sollte aber so funktionieren).
zu 3.) ok



Ralle schrieb:


> An Hand des Diagramms konnte man auch sehen, das die obere Drehmomentbegrenzung mit Vorzeichen +, die untere mit Vorzeichen - wirkt, also ist es wohl für die jeweilige Bewegungsrichtung gedacht.


==> sehe ich jetzt nicht so. Es gibt eine obere (normallerweise positive) und untere (normallerweise negative) Drehmomentgrenze. Das ist unabhängig davon ob Du nun vor- oder zurück fährst, oder rauf oder runter.
Habe gerade die Funktionspläne nicht da. So wie ich mich erinnere, gibt es auch noch einen getrennt einstellbaren Drehmomentoffset (z.B. für Hubachsen wo man die Gewichtskraft (als -moment) vorgeben kann - dann kann es sinnvoll sein, dass die untere Drehmomentgrenze auch positiv ist - aber eigentlich ist es eine folgenschwersten Fehlparametrierungen, wenn man aus Versehen die untere Drehmomentgrenze aus Versehen positiv vorgibt. Dann würde die Achse unkontrolliert einfach hochbeschleunigen. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es eben solche Fälle, dass die untere Drehmomentgrenze auch positiv sein sollte).


----------



## Ralle (2 Mai 2019)

@Zako

Danke, ich werde mal deine Anmerkungen in meine Tests mit einbeziehen.
Die Drehmomentgrenzen an sich lasse ich ja auf dem von Siemens (also Motorparameter) vorgegebenen Werten, ich verändere nur die prozentuale Bewertung und auch da sicher nicht unter 25%.
Mal sehen, wie das mit dem Sollwert ist, im MDI-Betrieb gebe ich nach Pos erreicht oder auch nach einem Stop ohnehin jedemal den Zielsollweert neu vor und starte neu, fahre also nicht einen unterbrochenen Fahrsatz weiter. Teste ich aber auch.


----------



## Ralle (2 Mai 2019)

Noch 2 Fragen:

1. Ich hab die Bibliothek "Sinamics_telegram_library_V13_SP1". Darin enthalten sind das Telegramm 111 für Sinamics S110, S120 und G120. Wenn ich mit die Ansteuerung im Starter (STW und ZSW) ansehe, dann müßte ich in der SPS das Telegramm für den G120 nutzen, obwohl ich einen S120 habe. Auch der Sinapos wurde von Siemens umgstellt, von ursprünglicher Nutzung des Telegramm 111 auf direkte Slice.Zugriffe. Unterschiedlichen zwischen S120-Telegramm und G120-Telegramm ist, das in en Worten die Byte jeweils vertauscht sind. Kann das jemand erklären? 

PS Ich nutze das Telegramm nicht wirklich, wollte nur leichter herausfinden, welches Bit was genau macht.

2. Ich will die Bremse extern lüften können. Das wäre Parameter p855[0]. Wie kann ich dort ein Bit z.B. aus dem den Zusatzdaten des Profidrife anknüpfen? Ich finde in der dazu öffnenden Liste keine vernünftig zu nutzenden Vorschläge. Weiß da jemand Rat?


----------



## Ralle (2 Mai 2019)

2. habe ich gelöst, ich nehem ein freies Bit diss STW2 (BIT9).

Nochmal zum Festanschlag:

Wenn ich das Bit 8 im STW2 Telegramm 111 aktiviere (Fahren auf Festanschlag), passiert --> NICHTS.
Normalerweise müßte mir der Servo im ZSW2 Bit 8 zurückgeben, das "Fahren auf Festanschlag" aktiv ist. Tut er aber nicht. Muß ich da noch etwas verschalten oder setzen?

PS: Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der sich mit der Siemens-Doku im Starter und deren Blockschaltbildern so schwer tut? Irgendwie bleibt immer etwas offen, nichts ist mal durchgehend erklärt.


----------



## zako (2 Mai 2019)

... schau Dir mal Kapitel 6.8 an (das glilt generell auch für den S120):
Die Doku ist zwar für den G120 mit EPos im STARTDRIVE geschrieben, erklärt aber die Betriebsarten recht anschaulich:
https://support.industry.siemens.co...shandbuch-einfachpositionierer?dti=0&lc=de-WW

Hoffe das hilft Dir weiter


----------



## Ralle (7 Mai 2019)

@zako
Ich hab jetzt aucxh das Fahren auf den Festanschlag hinbekommen, aber irgendetwas mache ich offensichtlich noch falsch.

1. Ich fahre auf Festanschlag mit Verfahrsatz 0. Diesen habe ich entsprechend eingerichtet, die Position, Geschwindigkeit und das Moment schrweibe ich vorher per Parametertransfer hinein.
Das funktioniert gut, allerdings muß ich die Sollposition je nach Geschwindigkeit/Beschleunigung recht weit in das Werkstück hineinverlegen. Genau das verstehe ich nicht.

Ich mach das über den Schleppabstand.




Ich hätte nun erwartet, dass, wenn ich den Schleppfehler größer mache, der Festanschlag später erkannt wird.
Das ist aber nicht so, es kommt dann der Fehler F07485 - EPOS: Festanschlag nicht erkannt.

Die Hilfe von Siemens ist auch kaum erhellend, denn was dort steht, scheint genau nciht zu funktionieren.


----------



## Ralle (7 Mai 2019)

Kann es sein, dass man nur vorwärts auf einen Festanschlag fahren kann?


----------



## zako (7 Mai 2019)

Hallo Ralle,

kannst Du da mal einen Trace machen. r2665 (EPos Lagesollwert), r2521 (Lageístwert), r2526 (Zustandswort); r80 (Drehmomentistwert); r2686[0]; r2686[1] (wirksame Drehmomentgrenze)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass das rückwärts drauf fahren genauso funktioniern muss. 


Viele Grüße
  Zako


----------



## Ralle (8 Mai 2019)

@Zako

Ja, du hast Recht, es funktioniert auch rückwärts.
Ich habe jetzt noch einmal die Hilfedatei im Starter von vorn bis hinten und oben bis unten ( ;-) ) durchforstet, da steht ein Satz drin, den ich wohl überlesen hatte.

Das findet man, wenn man in der Hilfe "anschlag" eingibt und in der Liste "Beschreibung". 



> Wird bis zum Bremseinsatzpunkt gefahren, ohne dass der Zustand "Festanschlag erreicht" erkannt wurde, so wird die Störung F07485 "Festanschlag nicht erreicht" mit Störreaktion AUS1 ausgegeben, die Momentengrenze aufgehoben und der Antrieb bricht den Verfahrsatz ab.



Warum das so ist, wird nicht erklärt, ist für mich auch niocht logisch. Besonders böse, der Motor stoppt ja schon vor dem Festanschlag und gibt aus "Festanschlag nicht erreicht". Eigentlich irreführend.
Man muß also die Position so weit hinter den Festanschlag legen, dass er bei Erreichen des Festanschlags noch nicht zum Bremsen übergegangen ist. Wenn man am Panel Beschleunigung und Geschwindigkeit verändern kann, verändert sich somit ja auch immer der Startpunkt für das Bremsen. Nicht so schön, aber dann muß ich halt optimistisch vorhalten (1m oder so  ).


----------

